# Is Rock n roll on it’s death bed?



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Because the newer generations are listening to everything else but rock what do you think the chances are of a resurgence of rock?

A lot of guitar geeks are classic rock n roll fanatics so I don’t think there is any chance of it dying here.


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

Rock will never die. It's primal.
I have noticed the shift when I listen to the local alternative station, the new music doesn't sound like rock by definition. Can't rely much on older bands coming up with new and amazing content either, they had their moment.
Maybe it's just a lull in the rock & roll timeline.

Sent from my SM-A205W using Tapatalk


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Once upon a time, Pat Boone covered Little Richard songs. Rock survived Don't sweat it.


----------



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

It's no long _the_ pop music of this generation. No big deal, neither is jazz or parlour.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

death bed, no.
in a wheelchair, yes.

i won’t be alive to see it dead, but it makes sense that eventually it will die. 30 years from now, all these kids that today never learned to play, and just wanted to dance on tiktok or be DJs, aren’t going to bring it back.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not dead, maybe less relevant right now.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Stats say yes. 
In the meantime rockin' on til 2030 and/or arthritis/human extinction.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Lots of good young rock bands. Rock has never been radio friendly. Radio has always been 80% pop. Pop from previous decades was no better than than pop now. As always you have to search alternate channels to find good rock.


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

It will never die. There will always be people that listen to it and many that want to learn to play it. I have students ranging from 7 to over 60 years old and most of them either just want to play rock or want to play some, while also looking into blues and other offshoots. One of the 7 year olds favorite album is Abbey Road.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a 15 year old who's totally into Rush, Emerson Lake and Palmer, Triumph and Jethro Tull to name a few.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Everything gets a rotation. Current music is very young when you look at history.

I wouldnt sweat it. Find music you like and enjoy it.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Apparently not... the Stones made 65 million last year.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I was convinced rock was dead in 1991 and thought I should shift my focus from guitar to bass. We all know what happened later in 1991.

I used to worry about this kind of thing a long time ago but I stopped. I think this could also be a deeper question, such as is rock dead or is guitar based music dead? I can't speak for the future of rock, but there are other types of guitar based music I've been involved with that aren't going anywhere, such as traditional music and jazz. Regardless of everything, you should focus on being the best guitar player you can be, in many different styles and genres. Always work on your sight reading as that will improve EVERYTHING. I used to scoff at that until I dove into it. There's also and endless supply of public domain sheet music online.

Anyway, that's how I see it, and that's my rant for today.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> I was convinced rock was dead in 1991 and thought I should shift my focus from guitar to bass. We all know what happened later in 1991.
> 
> I used to worry about this kind of thing a long time ago but I stopped. I think this could also be a deeper question, such as is rock dead or is guitar based music dead? I can't speak for the future of rock, but there are other types of guitar based music I've been involved with that aren't going anywhere, such as traditional music and jazz. Regardless of everything, you should focus on being the best guitar player you can be, in many different styles and genres. Always work on your sight reading as that will improve EVERYTHING. I used to scoff at that until I dove into it. There's also and endless supply of public domain sheet music online.
> 
> Anyway, that's how I see it, and that's my rant for today.


Sorry, everybody except me must know what happened later in 1991. I even googled it and see nothing that connects to rock and roll.

What happened?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Sorry, everybody except me must know what happened later in 1991. I even googled it and see nothing that connects to rock and roll.
> 
> What happened?


Everything appeared to be rap and hip hop, then the grunge thing happened and there suddenly was no shortage of rock music getting attention, such as Nirvnan, Pearl Jam, Soundgarden, etc.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> Everything appeared to be rap and hip hop, then the grunge thing happened and there suddenly was no shortage of rock music getting attention, such as Nirvnan, Pearl Jam, Soundgarden, etc.


Thanks. I sort of skipped the whole grunge thing.

I googled important events of 1991. Grunge wasn't among them.

I understand now, thanks.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Thanks. I sort of skipped the whole grunge thing.
> 
> I googled important events of 1991. Grunge wasn't among them.
> 
> I understand now, thanks.


Was it musically important, that's debatable. Was it important in the grander scheme of things, not likely. 

It was important to me at the time, but it was my teenage era. 

I'm quickly becoming older and a curmugin and don't really care. I don't get these kids these days.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

about 1986 I thought rock was dead, the New Age fad had been running since about 1980 and it looked like there was no hope ... then SRV came along, Appetite for Destruction came out and Johnny Winter started touring again ... I think it goes through dormant periods but I don't know if it can/will ever be pronounced 100%, over and done with ; DEAD


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Someone has to post this.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Sorry, everybody except me must know what happened later in 1991. I even googled it and see nothing that connects to rock and roll.
> 
> What happened?


I was born later in 1991. I'll save rock someday.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'd love to get an actual music historian in on this discussion. Since no one here has ever claimed that particular avocation, I'll assume that we're all expressing views based on our own particular experience, which for some here doesn't even extend back before the internet, let alone the 1st British invasion, the "folk music boom", or bebop.

Over the history of western music, styles have changed and evolved. X displaced Y. Heck, even Gregorian chant came and went, as did baroque and the rest of it. I would imagine that, in the absence of electronic media, and for the most part even print media and other means of rapid communication, the changes were likely fairly slow, and not easily noticed. It's not like there were "zines" or entertainment columnists to tell folks in Leipzig what was goin' down in Vienna or Milan. The almost undetectable change over time from this style to that would not have been swift enough to make anyone ask "Are motets dead?" or "What's the deal with these symphonies? Whatever happened to _decent_ chamber music?".

So, my motivation for having a_ true_ music historian (and hats off to someone like Rob Bowman, but he tends to be strictly 2nd-half of the 20th century), is for some info on how such stylistic/form shifts were perceived in past centuries, and also have some sense of how, and how gradually, music evolved from this style to that. My sense is that, as print, and eventually broadcast and electronic media, evolved and made it possible to be aware of musical innovations and new ideas and interesting "mistakes", we were more likely to become aware of style X becoming rapidly displaced by style Y. In other words, it has ALWAYS taken place but we weren't always in a position to be aware of it. Indeed, quite possible that even professional music scholars and composers weren't aware of it until somewhere in the last century.

Indeed, unless someone here is awfully good at keeping a secret, I don't think anyone here is a musicologist, yet we all feel completely entitled to express a view on the matter. I'm not saying we shouldn't, or are unqualified. I'm saying that 100 years ago, we probably would not have had any views to express, because we couldn't know or notice enough to have any views. And that's something that has changed over the history of music; at least in western music - I can't speak for other traditions.

While I've got you here, I'll recommend the wonderful book "After the Ball" by Ian Whitcomb ( After the Ball: Whitcomb, Ian: 9780571296361: Amazon.com: Books ) It's a terrific history of western popular music from the very first certified "million seller", back when such hits were based on how many copies of the sheet music were sold, right on up to British Invasion days. Whitcomb himself briefly had a "hit career" with the single "You Turn Me On", that earned him a spot on one of those travelling revues of the era that were sort of like The T.A.M.I. Show, with 10 different acts crammed into a bus, and playing a different town every night. Fortunately, he was not only touring, he was also studying the phenomenon. A charming writer with lots of interesting anecdotes.









Incidentally, Lola, you'll be interested and pleased to know that director David Lynch _also_ packs a Parker.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> I was born later in 1991. I'll save rock someday.


About 10 years back, Sheryl Crow came to town. Tim Smith of Jellyfish was part of her band, and a forum buddy, Andy Harrison, was teching for Tim. A couple days before the show, Andy contacted me and asked if I had any silver mica caps. They were needed for an amp and he wasn't able to score any on the road. As luck had it, I did have the aforementioned item, and brought several different values to the sound check. I watched in awe as Crow's guitarist, Peter Stroud, whom you may know from the many product demo videos he did for various companies, disassembled his amp, took one of the caps I had brought and modded the bright switch, then reassembled the amp, and tested it. Keep in mind he started this 90 minutes before stage time, and still hadn't gone for dinner. _That's_ a guy who knows his gear intimately.

Crow and the band did the Zeppelin tune "Rock and Roll" as their encore, and Stroud ripped into a solo that had enough bite to it to sever heads in the front row, courtesy of the mod to the bright switch. I like to think of it as the night *I* "saved rock and roll". 

I'm sure you'll get your own chance some day.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I like threads like this once or twice a year, it adds content and puts everyones fears to rest. 



bw66 said:


> Apparently not... the Stones made 65 million last year.


I wonder how much of it was from music....



butterknucket said:


> Someone has to post this.


yawn


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> It's not like there were "zines" or entertainment columnists to tell folks in Leipzig *what was goin' down* in Vienna or Milan.


Thanks for my laugh for the day!
Maybe this was "goin' down" !!??


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm not a music historian but I was born in 1955 and by the time I turned 5 in 1960 I had a clear understanding that my parents, especially my father, were not adjusting well to this noisy rock and roll music. Then when the Beatles hit the scene a few years later and the whole "British Invasion" began, bringing long hair and ever more experimental(psychadelic) music, they were totally at a loss. They asked why no one liked Benny Goodman, Bing Crosby and Frank Sinatra anymore. From there I've seen the music evolve into heavy metal/hard rock, followed closely by disco,and from there we've seen punk rock, new wave, grunge and somewhere in there there was various versions of progressive rock, jazz fusion etc...., the point being: It appears to me that music trends have been evolving faster and faster as time goes on. When I delved into classical guitar I learned that several of the "periods" that certain styles of classical music lasted for many years, some possibly even centuries. Time marches on but most of these styles of music I've mentioned, and many more I'm sure, still live on in small pockets of time and location and probably always will.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Jim9guitars said:


> I'm not a music historian but I was born in 1955 and by the time I turned 5 in 1960 I had a clear understanding that my parents, especially my father, were not adjusting well to this noisy rock and roll music. Then when the Beatles hit the scene a few years later and the whole "British Invasion" began, bringing long hair and ever more experimental(psychadelic) music, they were totally at a loss. They asked why no one liked Benny Goodman, Bing Crosby and Frank Sinatra anymore. From there I've seen the music evolve into heavy metal/hard rock, followed closely by disco,and from there we've seen punk rock, new wave, grunge and somewhere in there there was various versions of progressive rock, jazz fusion etc...., the point being: *It appears to me that music trends have been evolving faster and faster as time goes on. * When I delved into classical guitar I learned that several of the "periods" that certain styles of classical music lasted for many years, some possibly even centuries. Time marches on but most of these styles of music I've mentioned, and many more I'm sure, still live on in small pockets of time and location and probably always will.


This. Great post.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The dirty nil released a new song recently, crown lands released an album, monster truck and another band did some collab thing, danko jones has a 20yr career - if you arent looking, you arent finding.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I got into my car and started driving. The radio was on CBC. I switched it to Chez106 and Billy Idol was singing "In the midnight hour she cries more more more..." I changed it and thought who wants to hear Billy Idol's tired old song?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

greco said:


> Thanks for my laugh for the day!
> Maybe this was "goin' down" !!??


That WAS fun.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Budda said:


> Current music is very young when you look at history


Agree. I still listen to Bach, Mozart etc.
I remember the late 80's, early 90's when today's classic rock (Zep, Floyd, Sabbath) was called dinosaur rock. lol


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Apparently not... the Stones made 65 million last year.


How much of that came from people under 50?
theres lots of us dinosaurs around and we’re flush with cash.... but will millennials and post millennials still give AF?
I think in a way, rock has gotten stale. Any time I want, I can go on YouTube and hear a 10yr old play better than EVH. What’s the inspiration for kids today?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

I haven't really thought about it since the mid '90s, or a quarter century ago. It was certainly pretty dead for me at that point, but I was also reaching adulthood so my tastes were evolving.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

A little older, true, but dead....no.





@mhammer.......pat doing Tutti Frutti was one thing but before that Mr. C gave rock a helping hand.




about that time Ed brought elvis out.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Some of the songs might change a bit but they still rock. From '68 to '81 to 2007.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Diablo said:


> I think in a way, rock has gotten stale.


I think so too.

A lot of it just not that creative within its own genre; just tradesmen banging away and not hitting the mark compared to some of the more creative musicians/writers etc. When I run through the stations on the radio in my truck it's like what kind of donkey player thought that riff was any good.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Kerry Brown said:


> Lots of good young rock bands. Rock has never been radio friendly. Radio has always been 80% pop. Pop from previous decades was no better than than pop now. As always you have to search alternate channels to find good rock.


I wouldn't say 'LG and CFUN (after it was CkVN) were 80% pop. 'NW, maybe. Now a days getting good rock is as easy as hitting Triple M Classic Rock | Triple M True there are not a lot of stations like XERF and XERB out there but late at night with the antenna of the 2 transistor up against the radiator you can still find them.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

I am here in the U.S. .
10 years ago, I would go in and noodle on my guitar at GC and younger guys would say, " Wow!, that's a cool original" and I would explain that it was a cover tune from the 1980's".

Today, now they'll say ," Wow !, that's a cool Randy Rhoads, Yngwie Malmsteen or cool EVH song you just played".

Sometimes, I will just listen to what they are noodling on ....I hear lots of Alex Lifeson, SRV, EVH, Rhoads, Satriani, Schon or Hendrix. 
Here in the U.S. , there seems to be a sudden interest in those Classic Big Guitar playing from the 60's, 70's and 80's ....not Nu Metal, Alternative / Grunge or Punk.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Some where some kid is going to be on you tube and find this and go "Damn", pick up his guitar and play.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

mhammer said:


> About 10 years back, Sheryl Crow came to town. Tim Smith of Jellyfish was part of her band, and a forum buddy, Andy Harrison, was teching for Tim. A couple days before the show, Andy contacted me and asked if I had any silver mica caps. They were needed for an amp and he wasn't able to score any on the road. As luck had it, I did have the aforementioned item, and brought several different values to the sound check. I watched in awe as Crow's guitarist, Peter Stroud, whom you may know from the many product demo videos he did for various companies, disassembled his amp, took one of the caps I had brought and modded the bright switch, then reassembled the amp, and tested it. Keep in mind he started this 90 minutes before stage time, and still hadn't gone for dinner. _That's_ a guy who knows his gear intimately.
> 
> Crow and the band did the Zeppelin tune "Rock and Roll" as their encore, and Stroud ripped into a solo that had enough bite to it to sever heads in the front row, courtesy of the mod to the bright switch. I like to think of it as the night *I* "saved rock and roll".
> 
> I'm sure you'll get your own chance some day.


Great story. Was it a Lilith Fair concert?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> Great story. Was it a Lilith Fair concert?


Nope, just a regular show, same band (minus the backup singers) with an opening act. Andy scored us some tickets, but I have to confess that I slept through a lot of the show, up until the last few numbers. I'm sure it was good but it was a hot day, made hotter by a big crowd in an enclosed space, and heat tends to shut my motors down. My wife and sister enjoyed it, though. I thought the best part was during the sound check. It was the birthday of one of the bandmembers, and the other guys had arranged a surprise. All of a sudden dozens and dozens of little army men in parachutes - the kind you'd bunch up in your hand and throw up in the air - came floating down on the stage from the rafters. It was like D-Day in miniature...but without the casualties. I still don't know how Peter Stroud gets into his pants. Those pant legs are SO skinny, I imagine he probably has to sleep in them. I think that's my buddy Andy sitting on the speaker cab in the jeans and black t-shirt over on the right, just before the drum solo.


----------



## DODfan (Aug 20, 2020)

One foot in the grave, the other on a banana peel. 

Might come back if there is a "Rock's Top Band" weekly reality show in about 15 years.
Celebrity judges: Courtney Barnett, Daniel Johns, Kelly Osbourne, Keith Richards.

But seriously, I just see it as being in a hibernation.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

DODfan said:


> But seriously, I just see it as being in a hibernation.


since 1991


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> A little older, true, but dead....no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love Darby Mills and the headpins. I want to I think learn this song.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> i love Darby Mills and the headpins. I want to I think learn this song.


Home town girl and sort of family. Just a few years younger than me.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I hope more bands like this come into the 2020 fold as this may help rick to survive. I want to put a vid of Greta Van Fleet in here, how do you do it?


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Enjoying this more than I thought I would.

To put that Trends graph I posted way up there into context, every genre of music, even hip hop is trending the same; way down.

... Except EDM

(and classical, somewhat) 


Sent from my A3_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Lola said:


> I hope more bands like this come into the 2020 fold as this may help rick to survive. I want to put a vid of Greta Van Fleet in here, how do you do it?


Probably the easiest thing to insert. Just go to whatever vid you want on Youtube, copy the URL from the address bar at the top, and simply paste it here. The forum software takes care of the rest. Like this...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

mhammer said:


> Probably the easiest thing to insert. Just go to whatever vid you want on Youtube, copy the URL from the address bar at the top, and simply paste it here. The forum software takes care of the rest. Like this...


That was a lot easier then I perceived it tobe. Thank you so much for the education mhammer.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah, it was easier than I thought, too. I only learned accidentally, by pasting a URL that I thought interested parties would then link to. And lo and behold, instead of the link as simple text, there was the video itself!
Mark


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Music isi cyclical--and as time goes on--Rock changes--much of what was called rock in the 70s & 80s would't have been called rock in the 50s or 60s, etc.
So part of it is what is Rock music?

even in what we normally call Classical music isn't technically all classical music--some of it is Baroque, some Romantic, etc--and some is Classical.
Some of it very different--but we tend to call it all classical--and it still exists

So Rock isn't dead overall, but it may be suffering in some ways.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

@Lola , nope.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

bzrkrage said:


> @Lola , nope.


That's right, it's long gone. My mom told me. Many of the other kids mom's confirmed, so it must be true. 
August 16, 1977.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

The health or survival of R&R is irrelevant to me. We still have the old catalogue to listen to whenever we want. With the very odd exception, nothing is being written or produced that comes close to that for those of us that like it. Why try and reinvent the wheel over and over again? Especially if they're only releasing singles, which were often the most banal part of any great R&R album in the first place.

Every generation will produce their own 'protest' music. It's what the hell we do as a society. Just like my parents didn't like mine, I won't like the newer generation's - and I shouldn't (not much of a protest if I/we did). 

Funny enough, as long as boomers are the largest and most influential cohort (and we will be for another decade or two), we will keep hearing "We Will Rock You" at large stadiums. You know, if large stadiums survive. That's probably a better question these days.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

What about the youngsters up and comers they have big dreams? My neighborhood is inundated with them. They have passion. There will be no industry for them to rely on.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Some of the music I listen to has been evolving rather nicely since the early 90's. Rock is alive and well. Just have to look around the shell. Lead singer and guitarist of this band is doing the soundtrack for an upcoming Netflix show too.






This hit #1 in Holland recently thanks to the lead singer of Nightwish as well. @Budda nailed it earlier. Gotsta look to find.






Took me 5 seconds to find this one that I've never heard of. 2.2 million views. Released August 20, 2020.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Talking about greta van fleet without mention of crown lands is a disservice to canadian rock.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Dorian2 said:


> Some of the music I listen to has been evolving rather nicely since the early 90's. Rock is alive and well. Just have to look around the shell. Lead singer and guitarist of this band is doing the soundtrack for an upcoming Netflix show too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nightwish is a amazing band and that singerWOW!!


----------



## nman (Sep 14, 2019)

How the hill can a genre of music that has lasted this long, be considered dead? Less of a moneymaker yes, but did flamenco ever die? Baroque? Keep it up Greta.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It's sort of funny that most of what we would call classic rock or even rock and roll, was written by people who are our age (speaking for my old guy demographic), but it was written when they were teens or very young adults.

Maybe it's already dead and we're just clinging on to our little chunk of the ice flow.

I'm not saying great music is not being created and released, but the world in general, including the music "business" has changed so dramatically that it's hard to even compare with the way things were in the past.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I think everyone has the ability to find what they like, whenever they like, online. It's like going from a diner to a buffet.

Marketing guys like Seth Godin talk about tribes. The digital age means that we all have a greater likelihood of connecting with people who share our interests.

Bands just have to focus on their tribe. There's no need to market to everyone like in the old recording industry model. That's pretty much what happens these days.

As people mentioned earlier, the era of rock dominating the main music scene is long dead (along with the old recording industry model). It might experience a resurgence. But regardless, it's still a damn big tribe and I think there will always be interest in rock.

No need to fear really. Especially if it's all online and not going anywhere.

I think we're good until at least 2112.








Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

New York Times article
 on guitar sales.

The other thing is: more women play guitar than ever before. That accounts for a lot of growth as well.

It's fair to say a good percentage of people learning the guitar will be playing rock at some point. I don't think we have anything to worry about.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Grab n Go said:


> New York Times article
> on guitar sales.
> 
> The other thing is: more women play guitar than ever before. That accounts for a lot of growth as well.
> ...


I disagree somewhat. The industry is so much harder to get into today. There is so much political bullshit that is involved.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Lola said:


> I disagree somewhat. The industry is so much harder to get into today. There is so much political bullshit that is involved.


I've been out of the loop for some years now, so I'm interested in your perspective. What do you find are some of the biggest challenges in the music industry today?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Grab n Go said:


> I've been out of the loop for some years now, so I'm interested in your perspective. What do you find are some of the biggest challenges in the music industry today?


Finding ppl who aren’t not jaded by $(Very rare to find ppl in the industry) and integrity. Shady band managers! The industry is corrupt just like any other. I will get back with some more ideas. Off to the grind’ lol


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I'll buy this album when it comes out. Great tune.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

it came out last year


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Diablo said:


> death bed, no.
> in a wheelchair, yes.
> 
> i won’t be alive to see it dead, but it makes sense that eventually it will die. 30 years from now, all these kids that today never learned to play, and just wanted to dance on tiktok or be DJs, aren’t going to bring it back.


Mainstream...no...but never dead. If it`s been recorded, and people still have music in them, then someone will listen, and play if they can get their head around it. I remember people were talking about blues dying when I was in my twenties. Bluegrass should have been dead 3 decades ago, but nope. If humans lose their humanity, or musical instruments and music take a political or religious hit (ideological censorship)then the music will be gone too. Classical is still here....It` here, it`s been recorded.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Jim Wellington said:


> Mainstream...no...but never dead. If it`s been recorded, and people still have music in them, then someone will listen, and play if they can get their head around it. I remember people were talking about blues dying when I was in my twenties. Bluegrass should have been dead 3 decades ago, but nope. If humans lose their humanity, or musical instruments and music take a political or religious hit (ideological censorship)then the music will be gone too. Classical is still here....It` here, it`s been recorded.


Ya, dead may be too absolute of a term.
irrrelevant, niche, lacking popularity are probably more accurate terms.
pop-rock has some staying power...Eg. maroon 5, walk off the earth.
anything heavier, I can only think of the Foo Fighters that has a large audience under 50 and relevance beyond pure nostalgia.
apparently Springsteen has a new album coming out. Wonder if anyone outside his own age cohort will care?


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Diablo said:


> Ya, dead may be too absolute of a term.
> irrrelevant, niche, lacking popularity are probaboy more accurate terms.


It seems to me that society shapes people which shape the music of the times....may be a piece of music loses it`s social relevance in a few years, unless it`s one of those"timeless" songs that connects with most people.

As to how that applies to hard rock, I know that Ozzy won`t be eating bats on stage and playing Crazy Train in front of 100,000 people any time soon, just to illustrate the point...lol


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

vadsy said:


> it came out last year


I'm hoping they put these tunes on more than an EP.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Jazz has its niche, blues has it's niche, classical piano goes on played everything from acoustic instrument to an electronic keyboard. They never die. Rock and roll will always be there in some shape or form


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

With all that said (the thread), who's paying for music outside of streaming so that acts get a chance to keep going?

Did I ask that already?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

nman said:


> How the hill can a genre of music that has lasted this long, be considered dead? Less of a moneymaker yes, but did flamenco ever die? Baroque? Keep it up Greta.


call politics and greedy managers etc.

Read the story about Mark Farner Grand funk Railroad. One of their managers was a embezzler. 
*45 Years Ago: The Lawsuits That Derailed Grand Funk Railroad


Read More: *45 Years Ago: The Lawsuits That Derailed Grand Funk https://ultimateclassicrock.com/grand-funk-railroad-lawsuits/


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lola said:


> call politics and greedy managers etc.
> 
> Read the story about Mark Farner Grand funk Railroad. One of their managers was a embezzler.
> *45 Years Ago: The Lawsuits That Derailed Grand Funk Railroad
> ...


Sadly, I think a majority of pro artists can tell a story like this. Hell, Tommy James (of TJ and the Shandells) was managed by a NY mobster that ripped him off - as well as recommending he don't headline that little music fest in Woodstock, NY. 

These guys are finding a second source of income in writing about it. If the book sells well enough, they can even make a movie about it.









Tommy James Biopic ‘Me, the Mob and the Music’ in Development (Exclusive) - IMDb


IMDb, the world's most popular and authoritative source for movie, TV and celebrity content.




www.imdb.com


----------

